# Lomo



## dingo007 (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's my first attempt at a Lomo...spanish style cured pork loin....similar to Lonzino













IMG_0200_zps477f794b.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 2, 2014


















IMG_0198_zps5f592fd9.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 2, 2014






Pretty tasty stuff....akin to prosciutto. Sliced thinly enough it just melts in your mouth. I'll enjoy eating this until.........

.

.

.

.

..

Coppa!













IMG_0203_zpsc234398d.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 2, 2014


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 2, 2014)

Dingo you do some really nice looking meats

Dan


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2014)

What is the coppa wrapped in ????   Looks like caul fat......   Maybe it's a beef bung ??  Looks good enough to eat to me....    

Dave


----------



## disco (Apr 2, 2014)

I bow to a master! Those both look great.

Disco


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 2, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Dingo you do some really nice looking meats
> 
> Dan


Thanks for the compliment Dan


DaveOmak said:


> What is the coppa wrapped in ???? Looks like caul fat...... Maybe it's a beef bung ?? Looks good enough to eat to me....
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, Yep it's a beef bung. I did the Lomo in an artificial casing i had laying around..never again...had to prick it all over and it sticks like flies to shi....really hard to peal it off now.


Disco said:


> I bow to a master! Those both look great.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, i'm hardly a master but I'm enjoying the learning process.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 2, 2014)

That sure looks great. Will you share the recipe and details of the curing process? Are you using a Curing Cabinet or other system?...JJ


----------



## smoking b (Apr 2, 2014)

> IMG_0200_zps477f794b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 2, 2014)

yes, please, do tell!


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That sure looks great. Will you share the recipe and details of the curing process? Are you using a Curing Cabinet or other system?...JJ





Pops6927 said:


> yes, please, do tell!


Here ya go....

Spice Mix per lb/meat

12gms x Brown Sugar

2gms x Black Pepper

2gms x Toasted Fennel Seed

2gms x Toasted Coriander Seed

9gms x Kosher Salt

1.5gm x Sweet Paprika

1 x Clove of Garlic

1gm x Dried Thyme

1gm x Cayenne

Cure#2

Olive oil

Started with a purdy loin...(half went to this project, the other to CB) and trimmed it some













IMG_0052_zpseba8875a.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 3, 2014






Take the spice mix and put it through a spice mill until fine. Add enough Olive Oil to make a paste and rub loin well.













IMG_0053_zpsf060553a.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 3, 2014






Vacpack or Zip Loc bag it, then into the project fridge for 14 days, turning every other.













IMG_0054_zps6eed0a8e.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 3, 2014






Once cured, rinse and case. I used an 3" artificial casing here (not recommended...very difficult to remove ). Tie tightly to hold form.













IMG_0086_zps1e76f7a7.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Apr 3, 2014






Then into my curing chamber (60F @ 70%RH) untill desired weight loss (30-35 minimum)

Mine went in 3/9/14 weighing 993gms

Out 4/2/14 weighing 636gms


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2014)

Dingo, morning......   I been thinking.....  (very dangerous)....   Could a wrap or 2 or 3 of cheese cloth be used for the outer casing.....  
There may be problems associated with shrinkage of the meat but not the cloth....  just curious.....   

Dave


----------



## smokin phil (Apr 3, 2014)

It appears to me that your meat has gone bad. I suggest you send it to me IMMEDIATELY for ummmmmm... proper disposal. 

Just joking. Looks great!!!!!  That's a future foray for me, dried cured meats.  Need to be looking for an old fridge to use. 

Keep up the good work!!  Post lots of "sausage view" and recipes!!!!


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 3, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Dingo, morning...... I been thinking..... (very dangerous).... Could a wrap or 2 or 3 of cheese cloth be used for the outer casing.....
> There may be problems associated with shrinkage of the meat but not the cloth.... just curious.....
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I've heard of the cheese cloth thing being done...never tried it. And for that fact some dont even case at all. My first Lonzino attempt was uncased.

I'M NO EXPERT.....however, from what I've learned, and experienced with trying different casing methods...my opinion (at this stage) is that natural casings seem to assist the desired drying rate better than artificial or no casings. i.e My uncased lonzino dried unevenly....even this Lomo has what I can best describe as minor case hardening, which i attribute to having to prick the casing all over. Had I really thought about its use, i would've stuffed it in a bung. It should be noted, again, that I am no expert! I'm sure that the environment ( Temp & RH) will obviously also effect the outcome. I am still junior in my learning curve when it comes to this. Hopefully I'll learn more as I monitor the progress of the Coppa.

So, in answer to your question, my unlearned opinion is that cheese cloth MIGHT lead to the exterior drying to fast. Doesn't mean it will happen or you shouldn't try it.

Sorry for the long winded, non-committal reply.

Dingo


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Smokin Phil said:


> It appears to me that your meat has gone bad. I suggest you send it to me IMMEDIATELY for ummmmmm... proper disposal.
> 
> Just joking. Looks great!!!!! That's a future foray for me, dried cured meats. Need to be looking for an old fridge to use.
> 
> Keep up the good work!! Post lots of "sausage view" and recipes!!!!


Thanks Smokin Phil,

Dry cured meats are definitely a commitment, but worth trying all the same.

A word of warning regarding old fridges...buy a new one! I've gone through at least a fridge a year buying used ones. I could've purchased 2 new fridges by now! I think that using an external temp controller (which turns the fridge on & off more frequently) doesn't do much for the life of an old (or for that matter any) fridge. The fridge solution is a compromise at best. Maybe your lucky and have alternate solutions at hand.

Thanks for reading

Dingo


----------

